# Transmission Lag / Engine Light On



## jetsetshawn (Apr 28, 2017)

Update: I called Onstar from the car and ran a diagnostic- it is coming back as something to do with the Air Induction...any clues?


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Sounds like it was in the 'Limp Home" reduced power mode, cleared when you restarted it but something still remains wrong


----------



## ProDigit (Aug 31, 2015)

Sounds like it could be a worn clutch disk.


----------



## jetsetshawn (Apr 28, 2017)

I forgot to post the original code provided by OnStar- P0229. Looks to be the Turbo perhaps?


----------



## Cemms823 (Jan 4, 2018)

This sounds very similar to the issue I'm currently having with my '11 Cruze, though I don't have the engine light showing just yet. What are the specific symptoms?


----------



## jetsetshawn (Apr 28, 2017)

Symptoms were a slight hiccup with low speeds (like a parking lot), lack of accelerating power (especially w/the AC on) and shifting becoming difficult as the car put itself in limp mood about 20 min before the check engine light came on.

It has been corrected! Turned out to be the Turbo Charger which thankfully was still covered under the Limited Powertrain Warranty. 

Car is running great now and averaging 32.2 MPG


----------

